# Someone I'd Like You To Meet...



## Brooks803 (Aug 10, 2012)

Say hello to my daughter. Elizabeth Ayden Brooks. Born at 3:59pm this afternoon. Weighted in at 8lbs 10oz.

Mommy and I are doing fine. Exhausted but fine. Finally resting in our room. More pics to come once we get home in a couple days. I LOVE being a Dad!!!


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!  Being a dad is great.  Being a grandfather may be even better.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 10, 2012)

CONGRATS TO SHEA AND JONATHON!!!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Woot!  Congrats, Pops!  Beautiful!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 10, 2012)

Jonathon and Shea,
Congratulations! This is an experience you will always remember.

Bill and Sam


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2012)

Conratulations Jonathon...what a blessing
Don


----------



## quister (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats Jonathon!


----------



## mredburn (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 10, 2012)

Jonathon:  What a beautiful little girl.  Congratulations to both you and the missus!  joe and charlie fyffe


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats, Shea and Jonothan !


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 10, 2012)

Woohoo......glad everyone is well.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 10, 2012)

Precious! Congratulations, and best wishes.


----------



## TomW (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool.  Has she asked you for the Car keys yet?.... she will... enjoy EVERY moment!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

and enjoy your sleep now.  When she comes home, you begin at least six months of listening to mid-night crying!!  By the time my son is 50, I MAY forgive him!!

The good times far outweigh the inconveniences!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats, Shea and Jonothan, a perfect addition to your family.


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your wifr on that beautiful girl.  I hope that isn't her hairbrush at the head of the bed:biggrin:

You going to make a special Blank in her honor?

You all deserve some rest.

Ray


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations !


----------



## Kretzky (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats Jonathon! keep up the good work ;-)


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 10, 2012)

*CONGRATS!!!*


How long before she is casting with you :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 10, 2012)

*Congratulations you two!!! *

And what a real cutie she is!!*

*


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 10, 2012)

The Brookses have been Blessed with a most beautiful child!!!  Another step in the life of a great family!


----------



## jppensplus (Aug 10, 2012)

Jonathan---Congratulations to you and Shea---a llife-changing event---I know you will be a great dad!!


----------



## boxerman (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats to the both you. Bought her a lathe yet?:biggrin: She will be great helper with your casting.:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Aug 10, 2012)

There is nothing that compares to that right there.  Is daddy shopping for a pretty new shotgun?


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations DAD.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats Jonathon! Tell Shea congrats also!

Get some rest....you are going to need it!! LOL!!


----------



## BKelley (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations !!

Welcome to this beautiful world Elizabeth Ayden.  Tell mommy and daddy hello and that they did a wonderful job of bringing you into the world.  I wish you all the best that life has to offer.

Ben


----------



## Simplex (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your wife. The baby is beautiful.


----------



## mrburls (Aug 11, 2012)

Cogratulations Jonathon 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## grz5 (Aug 11, 2012)

congrats


----------



## skamrath1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats brother!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! She is a doll!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats to you both!  And Glad to hear you are all doing good.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool !!! 

Congrats all round !!!:biggrin:


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!
Girls have a special place with Dads lives.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PenPal (Aug 11, 2012)

Shea happy safe delivery, Congratulations Shea and Jonathon.

Cherie our daughter left for Utah this morning before we learned of Elizabeths arrival, on Monday your time she will despatch our gifts to Shea and baby Elizabeth.

How exciting we clearly remember our first baby Joanne in March 56 yrs ago.

All the very best Peter and Wilma.


----------



## qballizhere (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I couldn't be happier for you and Shea! Jonathon you're truly blessed and I wish you and your family all the best. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats... she is just beautiful...


----------



## randyrls (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!   A baby is God's voice saying the world will go on!


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 11, 2012)

So just which resins did you mix to get that great result?


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on the new edition to your family.    Darrell


----------



## MarkD (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations to Johnathon and Shea and of course Elizabeth!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Jonathon, thank God she looks like her mom.


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratuations Brookes on a beautiful baby girl.  As you well know, your life will never be the same.  Enjoy!


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats to you both!!! So when are you going to teach her to cast? 

Jason


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She looks like a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl!!


----------



## renowb (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww...Jonathon, she's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous, congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats Jon. Beautiful!


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats dude!!!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Isn't it amazing how quickly and strongly that love begins.


----------



## PSU1980 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Shea and Jonathon!!!!!!  Now the adventure begins.  Enjoy every minute with your daughter, they grow up way too fast.

Tim


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats!

Mike


----------



## Rick P (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2012)

Jonathon,  Welcome to the magic kingdom!! This sweet little creature is more fun than any ride at Disneyland. The happiest years of my life were the years until my sweet little girl growed up and moved out, (fortunately she only moved a couple of hundred feet)
Little girls are a very special thing, I know I have 3 boys. I love them all but my baby girl still can twist me like a piece of wet spaghetti !!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!  Certainly your most beautiful creation, yet.

  -Barry


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 11, 2012)

Now I'm going to have to buy one of those blanks for her college fund.


----------



## Tom D (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Shea and Jonothan, looks like we have another pen club member


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats papa!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 11, 2012)

congrats Jonthan - I hope mom and Elizabeth are well, she is beautiful!


----------



## Glen Schumann (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulation Mom & Dad!  Your little girl is a darling. Do you have the shotgun yet?


----------



## RichF (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!  You have a beautiful little girl.


----------



## vanngo5d (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations, everything will be different from now till..... Ever. 
Enjoy your beautiful girl. Time gets faster and they grow up quick.  

Don Vann


----------



## papaturner (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Jonathan. Now let the Fun begin.:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations. She is beautiful. Take good care of yout girls.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the world Ayden. Shea did a wonderful job..... And You did too Jonathan. Keep us updated!


----------



## Buteo2808 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! Hardest Job I've ever had, but the most rewarding as well. prayers up for you and your family


----------



## WildThings (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Jonathon that is one beautiful baby girl - Congrats to Mom and Dad

Barry


----------



## sumterdad (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations she is so pretty.  I think that's your best creation yet


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow.  You not only make beautiful blanks but beautiful babies as well.  

Congratulations.


Savor every moment.  I just tucked in my 10 year old who said he didn't need tucked in anymore.  They grow fast.  Really happy for you!


----------



## eupher58 (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats Jonathon!  Remember to always make time to spend with them.  She'll be asking for the car keys before you know it!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your daughter.  It is the best gig that I have ever done.  Have lots of fun.  They smell so good and are so nice to snuggle with any time of the day. Yummy.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful little baby girl Congratulations!  :highfive:arty::biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations Jonathon & Shea.  I'm out of town right now, so I'm a little late hearing the news.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Thank you ALL!*

Wow! Thank you all for welcoming my lil girl into your world. She'll be tickled pink when she gets older and I tell her about the people from all over the world that wished her the best. I was proud to share her coming into my life with all of you :biggrin:

Gonna make a seperate thread with LOTS of pics!



ironman123 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wifr on that beautiful girl. I hope that isn't her hairbrush at the head of the bed:biggrin:
> 
> You going to make a special Blank in her honor?
> 
> ...


 
Scary enough that really was the hospital hair brush they used on her after her first bath  She loved it though, kinda purred like a kitten, lol. 

I did make a special blank just for her. All the $ they bring in goes into an account for her college fund! Same goes for any pens that sell made from said blank. http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n496/Brooks803/DSC00550568x700.jpg


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 12, 2012)

Brooks803 said:
			
		

> I did make a special blank just for her. All the $ they bring in goes into an account for her college fund! Same goes for any pens that sell made from said blank. http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n496/Brooks803/DSC00550568x700.jpg



Now that's awesome!  Can't wait to meet her in person.  I assume you'll keep her away from our rowdy bunch for a while though :wink:


----------



## OldGrumpy (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the Daughter.  Kids are fine, grandkids are even better, and great grandkids just top everything!


----------



## triw51 (Aug 13, 2012)

I remember when my son was born and I got to help.  Now he is a father....
Enjoy the time with Elizabeth it goes by so fast.  God bless you guys...


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats guys!


----------



## tim self (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats, what a wonderful gift.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! She's been doing great since she's been home. Had her first check up with the pediatrician today. Loving every minute of it!


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 16, 2012)

What a beautiful little baby!

Congratulations to you and the Mrs., and thanks for sharing.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats to both mom and dad! Jonathan, I'll give you one small piece of advice. Start putting $25/mth in a savings account... not for college, for the wedding! It took me years to get two of my daughter's weddings paid off.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 16, 2012)

What Billy said!! Bump it to $50 though. I'm still paying off my daughters form 3+ years ago. College was paid off some time ago (thankfully) Basically we just keep paying the same monthly as we did for college. Another year and we should be good!!


----------



## raar25 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats, glad to hear everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you!

Robin


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

